# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Action >  Игры Action

## Asteriks

*Action (транслит. — «экшен» или «экшн»; перевод с англ. — «действие») — жанр компьютерных игр, в которых успех игрока в большой степени зависит от его скорости реакции и способности быстро принимать тактические решения. Действие таких игр развивается очень динамично и требует напряжения внимания и быстрой реакции на происходящие в игре события. При этом в качестве основного средства прогресса в игре, как правило, используется какое-либо оружие.*

----------


## Asteriks

http://www.playground.ru/games/action/ (платник)
Дата выхода и системные требования для игр Action

----------


## Nietzsches

я люблю актион...ил шутер..а еще более по русски-стрелялки..) любимый жанр..))

----------


## Akasey

а я люблю на досуге в Контру рубануться, ботов порубать. у меня даже персональный болельщик есть - сын, очень уж любит дядей бабах

----------


## MOHAPX

Контра, контра - целая история, люди до сих пор рубашацца, это ж надо было игру придумать. Я вот тоже долго долго играл, а потом надоела спустя полтора года, даже когда к гостью подрубился сыгрануть на серве хотел, но не пустило, поиграл с ботами и через полчаса вырубил и удалил. Надоела....

А еще есть одна понтовая гама там куриц стрелаешь, и бывает бэц тебе прям посреди моника клюв с мордой вылазит, а ты ему быц промеж глаз...))))

----------


## dimak

QUAKE2 - Игра с которой многие начинали!!!! )))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Nietzsches

за Кваку спасибо)) Ток я с Дума начинал и Дюк Нюкена)) А сейчас..в контру не играл и не играю,чет мне не нравится-Вот ХалфЛайф всю прошел-жду продолжения,миры Халфы-любимые) Могу самую первую часть выложить-если кому интересно). ФЕАР - тож интересно сделанная игра,сюжет ничегошный,ночью в наушниках стремновато было играть временами-озвучка хорошая) CoD 1,2,5 - тоже прикалывает,война,и все такое, да много игр есть интересных) Сча Сталкера мучаю) Идея хорошая,но чего то нехватает-чего,понять немогу)

----------


## Serj_2k

*Дюк Нюкен* мега мысль была, хрюшки вместо людей ... я на SONY PS немного гамал.



> Сча Сталкера мучаю) Идея хорошая,но чего то нехватает-чего,понять немогу)


согласен. всё б ничего, а чего-то нет...

----------


## Nietzsches

> *Дюк Нюкен* мега мысль была, хрюшки вместо людей ... я на SONY PS немного гамал.
> 
> согласен. всё б ничего, а чего-то нет...


смотрел скрины с СТАЛКЕР-ЗОВ ПРИПЯТИ..вроде исправляются ребята..опять же-требовательность к ресурсам блин...ну там три огромных локации,переход между ними только через проводников-не будут терь толпы из за карты приходить,население зоны конкретно урезали,под каждым кустом тож не будут сидеть..ждемс..)

----------


## Serj_2k

кто не знает агента Блазковича? поднимите руки ))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Я не знаю. О чём речь, что я пропустил??

----------


## Serj_2k

Саныч? как же так? ))) была как-то кульная гулька, *Return to the castle Wolfenstein*. главным героем был бравый вояка Блазкович. если такого не видел, то советую. она хоть и старенькая, но даст фору некоторым новым. да и Ромке твоему норм будет пальцы потренеровать))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## RixAlex

Вот пару игр если кому надо:
*Time Shift*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Тип игры: Шутер от первого лица
Возрастной рейтинг: M (для лиц старше 17 лет)
Жанр: Хронофантастика
Разработчик: Saber Interactive
Издатель в России: Софт Клаб
Размер: 1 312мб

Обзор игры: Time Shift


Еще античный грек Гераклит изрек незыблемую мудрость: нельзя дважды войти в одну и ту же реку. Ибо вода, как и само время, не останавливается ни на минуту, и факт этот абсолютен... Да что вы говорите? Был абсолютен до изобретения хронокостюмов. Теперь человек может не просто войти в воду дважды или трижды, но даже повернуть поток вспять. Главное, чтобы батареек хватило.

Естественно, хроноскафандр доступен далеко не каждому. Образец «альфа» умыкнул злой гений и улетел в прошлое. При помощи возможностей костюма ученый стал супер-мега-диктатором в новой, альтернативной реальности Земли. Его упитанная ряха вещает по всему городу с огромных экранов в лучшем стиле любой антиутопии (см. «1984» или «Эквилибриум»). Образец «бета» надет на главного героя, и ваша с ним задача — восстановить статус-кво. Выправить, так сказать, временной парадокс и поставить в угол Большого Брата.

Парень целится туда, где нас уже нет. Только он еще этого не понял — время остановлено. 


Даже Нео позеленел бы от зависти, увидев в действии хронокостюм. Противники в игре умны, проворны и многочисленны, но застывшая в воздухе горсть секунд делает их беспомощными истуканами. Можно зайти со спины и выстрелить из дробовика, отпустить вожжи Хроноса и полюбоваться, как прислужник диктатора вспухнет кровавым облаком. Можно влепить в прорезь шлема очередь, приклеить к врагу гранату и отбежать, или просто отнять у него автомат. Дождь останавливается, капли висят в воздухе, окружающие предметы подергиваются нереальной дымкой. Сказочное зрелище и, пожалуй, лучшее slo-mo со времен несчастной любви Макса Пейна и Моны Сакс.

Время от времени игра подбрасывает задачки вроде «пройди по застывшей воде» или «верни взорванный мост на место». К сожалению, весь интерес убивает «умная кнопка», искусственный интеллект вашего костюма. Он сам решает, какой из трех возможных спецэффектов подходит вам в данном случае (замедление времени, остановка или перемотка назад). Да и с сюжетом у разработчиков не заладилось. Какие-то повстанцы, баррикады, непонятные цели в стиле «доберись до главного сервера» — сплошное движение нон-стоп на точку целеуказателя. Все, кто встает на дороге, должны умереть. Но как они умрут — зависит только от вас.

В сущности, хронофокусы — единственная изюминка в игре (разве что еще графику можно похвалить, очень достойная). Достаточно ли этого? Просто вспомните, долго ли вы экспериментировали с гравипушкой в Half-Life 2. Если просто шли напролом, то вам не сюда. Аналогов Аликс и Равенхольма здесь не найти, зато красивых перестрелок хватит на десять «полураспадов».

Части:
1. *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - 286,10мб
2. *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - 286,10мб
3. *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - 286,10мб
4. *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - 286,10мб
5. *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - 167,44мб

----------


## RixAlex

*Star Wars Battlefront II*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Жанр: TPS / FPS
Разработчик: Pandemic Studios
Издательство: LukasArts Entertainment
Платформа: PC

Системные требования:
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.0 GHz
RAM: 512 Mb
Video: 128 Mb
HDD: 6Gb
Язык интерфейса: Aнглийский и Pусский

Описание: Величайшая фантастическая сага всех времен и народов завершилась в кино, но продолжает жить в играх. Виртуальный мир знает десятки проектов с грозной маркировкой Star Wars, но одним из самых удачных воплощений фантастической вселенной Джорджа Лукаса является Star Wars: Battlefront. Огромный выбор действий и обилие возможностей сделали первую часть игры хитом, однако ее продолжение рвется в шедевры!
Star Wars: Battlefront 2 провозглашает еще большую свободу! Война выплеснулась за пределы отдельных планет. Вы сражаетесь не только в воде и на суше, но также в космосе. Начав миссию на борту родного крейсера, вы вправе выбрать любой истр***тель и вступить в горячий звездный бой. Никто не мешает вам взять на абордаж вражеский флагман и продолжить сражение на своих двоих уже в коридорах неприятельской махины.Игра супер. Ешё как то можно играть в онлайне!

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## RixAlex

*Ex Machina: Apocalypse*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Год выпуска: 2007
Жанр: RPG/Action
Разработчик: Tarqem Studio
Издательство: Buka Entertainment
Платформа: PC
Системные требования: Рекомендуемые:
Windows 98/ME/2000/XP/Vista(?)
3 GHz Intel Pentium IV или мощнее
1 GB RAM
ATI Radeon 9600 pro or equivalent with 128 MB of Video RAM
650 Mb на жестком диске
Тип издания: пиратка
Язык интерфейса: английский + русский
Таблэтка: Не требуется


Описание: Шел 2011-ый год, люди торопились на работу, ели, спали, как вдруг откуда ни возьмись летит сверху бомба. Неизвестно, то ли это проделки инопланетного разума, то ли соседей с Ближнего Востока, но факт остается фактом – все погибли. Ну, или почти все. Чудом уцелевшие homo sapiens укрылись в бомбоубежищах, подвалах и прочих подземных укреплениях и стали ждать…
Год 2234-ый. Экономика потихоньку встала на ноги, по всей земле появились укрепления – базы и поселки, а неотъемлемой атрибутикой всего живого стала маска. С виду противогаз, только без шланга и чуть разукрашенный. Без такого агрегата нельзя не то что из дому выйти, но и в туалете посидеть. Машина теперь тоже является обязательством каждого гражданина, равно как наличие паспорта или свидетельства о рождении. Главный герой – простой сельский парень, пережил большую трагедию. Умер при налете его названный отец, и все, что у него осталось – cd-диск и старый грузовик. Перед ним маячит цель – разыскать своего настоящего отца, попутно узнавая о той, некогда великой цивилизации.

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## Serj_2k

в *BIOSHOСK* недели две назад отгамал. хз, не скажу што как-то особенно впечатлён, но обзоры игры пестрили громкими фразами и т.д.

----------


## Jemal

> кто не знает агента Блазковича? поднимите руки ))


Помню помню...Лет 7-8 назад играл у двоюродного брата (своего компа еще не было), игра ваще вещь. Сюжет хороший, особенно понравились кибер-солдаты...

----------


## Artemqa

А реально сделать сервак по cs 1.6 через гость для жодинских?

----------


## Sanych

Может и реально. Деньги надо и желающие этим заняться.

----------


## Sasha

Опасным играманом назвать меня нельзя, но любимые игры у меня есть это
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty
ну и Контрица)))

----------


## Patron

Люблю данный жанр, наверное, только по тому, что поиграл первый раз именно в него. А было мне на тот момент, 6 лет  Duke Nukem 3D

----------

